# Dropped Kindle 2



## maxfactor (Feb 6, 2009)

Called and told them my screen saver was 1/2 on 1/2 off. They could not reboot and neither could I. They asked if I dropped it and I said no, for fear of having to pay for another on. I received my new one and dropped it right out of the box. (I was excited).  Same thing. Frozen screen saver. They're sending another and I swear I'll die if I drop. The reason I don't want a book cover (I have a case) is because to me it defeats the whole purpose of the one-handed feature. Anyone heard of a rubber protection? I'm putting my head in the oven.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, so sorry


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

oh I am so sorry for you!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Bummer! Maybe you should open this next one in the middle of your bed...just in case *


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

maxfactor said:


> Called and told them my screen saver was 1/2 on 1/2 off. They could not reboot and neither could I. They asked if I dropped it and I said no, for fear of having to pay for another on. I received my new one and dropped it right out of the box. (I was excited). Same thing. Frozen screen saver. They're sending another and I swear I'll die if I drop. The reason I don't want a book cover (I have a case) is because to me it defeats the whole purpose of the one-handed feature. Anyone heard of a rubber protection? I'm putting my head in the oven.


I am not sure I agree that a cover defeats the purpose of the one handed feature. I have the amazon cover and read one handed almost exclusively.

I did have a rubberized case for my K1 but I have not found one for the K2.


----------



## maxfactor (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. Any advise on a cover that won't delete the one-handed option? Plus I really like to show it off, but I'm thinking I better chain it to my pants or something. I will definitely open my new one in the middle of my bed! This is the best thing I've ever had. I'm obsessed. I'm TERRIFIED of dropping another. Am I the only one who has dropped one and has had problems?


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Bummer! Maybe you should open this next one in the middle of your bed...just in case *


LOL, good idea.
I have the Amazon case for my K2 & I can hold it 1 handed... I usually put a finder inbetween the front & back when I fold it, for a better grip 
hope that helps.....


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ummmm...so you lied to get a free Kindle?  Twice?


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I use my tuff-luv cover one handed all the time


----------



## maxfactor (Feb 6, 2009)

Um......I omitted the "dropped" part. So I guess, Yah, I did lie. But I can't believe it broke from a short fall from my hands! That's ridiculous. Ok. I'm rationalizing. I'm obsessed with the K2 and cannot afford another one. I couldn't afford the first one but I waited and saved a whole year. God forgive me.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't condone lying, but I read my Kindle nekkid for the same reason. I didn't want this tiny, awesome device to be bulked up.

This case: http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Luv-Leather-cover-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B00266BTRO%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00266BTRO

Did make me pause, though. I'm still thinking about it. I wish I could see one in real life.


----------



## maxfactor (Feb 6, 2009)

The tuf luv looks pretty cool. I just bought an M-Edge Platform from someone on this site. $35. I hope it's worth it and I will never drop (break) my K2 again. If I can one hand it I'll be happy. I almost got the Amazon cover, but saw the M-Edge on sale here. 

I'm sorry I lied. I'm going to have to call Amazon and tell them. I can't take it.


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

If you go to amazon and look up Kindle2 cases or covers under electronics, you will find a silicone rubber skin case.  They come in several different colors.  I can not tell you how well they work yet as I just ordered mine.  My friend dropped her K2 while standing up, onto concreate, it bounced twice, and nothing was wrong with hers (and it had no cover).  I bumped mine on door jam with the amazon cover on it and mine was ruined.  I believe something I paid almost 400 dollars for, should be able to handle a bump.  I bought the silicone skin and a cover by Senyx, that looks like the Medge but way cheaper. I will put reviews on both on here after I get them.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

That's odd Mattswife. Your friend's kindle has no protection and dropped feet down and yet yours has protection and just bumped it on a door and was ruined? I guess the impact was much harder on your kindle than your friend's.

So you are using the Silicon casings? How was it? I thought silicone casings such as that in cellphones gives enough protection but some does not advise it due to being plastic. But it works well with my Ipod as it was dropped many times.

How about the Oberon covers? Does it give enough protection from drops?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Lying to get a free Kindle was really really low. You broke both of your Kindles and did not deserve freebies. If you are as clumsy as it appears you are, you really really really need a cover. All of them fold back easily for one handed reading. The screen is quite fragile. Please don't lie anymore.


----------



## duck833 (Mar 29, 2009)

I buy stuff like this on my American Express card.  If I drop it within the first 90 days they pay for it.  If I don't like it and am unable to return it they reimburse me up to $300 within 90 days.  If it is stolen or I just misplace it within 90 days they pay for it.

After 90 days it is on me.


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

I am not sure which impact was harder, but I have noticed that my new K2 is different then the first one.  The old one faded in the sun, I didn't know it wasn't supposed to do that.  I had to shut it off everyother night or it froze, is that normal?  And I lost half my battery after having whispernet on for just minutes, I don't think that is normal.  The new one I got on the 30th of April, I have accidentally left whispernet on for over a day after searching on it and I still have almost a full battery.  I haven't received my silicone case yet so I am not sure how well it works.  I am going to put that on and use a leather case to be extra protected, I LOVE my K2 and I don't want to go even a day without it.


----------

